# Pub Stop Overs - Plymouth / South Hams



## timotei (May 4, 2007)

Any recommendations for pub stop overs please?

Plymouth area, South hams.

Thanks in advance,

Timotei


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

You may like to give California Cross Inn a try.

Large car park. They do nice meals. 

May be prudent/polite to have a meal there then ask.


----------

